# My 12 Week Old German Shepherd Puppy's Ears



## JohnSchultz (Jul 31, 2014)

I recently bought a pure breed German Shepherd puppy. My family and I bought him when he was 8 weeks old. At 9 weeks, his ears were erect. But after a week, they suddenly went down. So for the past 2 weeks, my German Shepherd has had floppy ears. Is this a phase? Thank you! 
-John


----------



## tinwin (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't worry, the ears will go back up. At least you know the ears can go up


----------



## Dawg (Jun 21, 2014)

Their ears maybe droopy till 6 months old don't worry.


----------

